
Gene-edited 'micropigs' to be sold as pets at Chinese institute - jerven
http://www.nature.com/news/gene-edited-micropigs-to-be-sold-as-pets-at-chinese-institute-1.18448
======
rasz_pl
Spiderpig, spiderpig, does whatever a spiderpig does

------
jerven
They are super cute, but not really suitable as pets (like all pigs they like
to dig).

Still it shows that precision gene editing gets the same effects as focused
breeding, just faster.

------
dekhn
I had this idea, but for elephants, a while ago (before the technology was
really available). Tiny elephants, man. Tiny elephants.

